# any spraybooths for hire??



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

as said any spraybooths or a unit i could hire to paint the side of my car, i imagine H+S would make this a nightmare for anyone to do legit as a business so happy to keep on the down low as my car has sentimental value to me but does not justify the 700 per side


----------

